# We sign saras?!!?



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_13453.shtml

what a great offseason


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'll hold off smiling until some other sources report the news. I hope this is true but things are still questionable at the moment. 

If Sarunas is indeed a Cavalier, let's hope him, Marshall, James, Jackson and Pavlovic bomb those 3's. I don't want to see teams packing it in on us this year. Let's hope things change.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Glee. Sheer glee. This offseason really couldn't have gone much better. Ferry put together a ****ing ridiculous team.


----------



## bombtrack (Jul 13, 2005)

I would believe it more if it wasn't a fan article with a spelling mistake in the sentence

"The team has shown interest in Damon Stoudamire and Marko Jaric but Jasekevicius has been *there* man."
/spelling Nazi


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Here is another source reporting the news.*

*The newest Cavaliers*



> SARUNAS JASIKEVICIUS
> 
> AGE: 29. POINT GUARD
> 
> ...


Let's hope this is official and true now.


----------



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

today news 

http://forum-english.tzahevet.co.il/viewtopic.php?p=43#43


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*THE PLAIN DEALER | Euroleague's Jasikevicius expected to reach deal*

Wednesday, July 20, 2005

*Branson Wright
Plain Dealer Reporter*

*Marshall agrees; point guard next?*



> Point guard Sarunas Jasikevicius is expected to become the latest free agent to agree to a deal with the Cavaliers, according to several league sources.
> 
> News of a verbal agreement between the sides could be announced in a few days. Friday is the earliest free agents can sign with teams.
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Alright! Lebron doing his part to bring in Marshall. And looks like we got some confirmation on Saras.

I wonder which will be a bigger combo--Saras to Lebron for the dunk, or Lebron to Saras for the threeeeeeeeee!


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

case closed !

Israeli media confirms Sarunas agreed to sign with the cavs for a 3 year contract ! he will make 3.5 million dollars this season ! (just to tell you the difference he didnt even make 1.5 mill in 2 years with Maccabi)


Congratulations Cavs... you got one of the best point guards on the planet.. hope to see you face the Suns in the finals


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Holy ****: that's all I can say right now.

Still need a banger but wow from missing the playoffs to a contender in one offseason. Great job Ferry. Still think Gooden is a goner probably for a draft pick - need a young pg to groom still


----------



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

Tel Aviv is calling :clap: 

I talked today with Sarunas but he asked me to wait 2 more days and didnt comment 

TZAHEVET 

is the biggest maccabi fans web site www.tzahevet.co.il 
we have over 4500 forum members but all is in Hebrew 

the link to our forum is here 

http://forum.tzahevet.co.il/index.php

the link below 

http://forum-english.tzahevet.co.il/viewtopic.php?p=44#44

is a test that we are doing ,thinking to open a new English forum and you can find there all the news about Sarunas 

be our guests 
and enjoy 

Udi


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone recap Sarunas's Maryland career for me? Just curious why he wasn't a stud in college


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Anyone recap Sarunas's Maryland career for me? Just curious why he wasn't a stud in college


www.jasikevicius.com or interbasket.net


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Anyone recap Sarunas's Maryland career for me? Just curious why he wasn't a stud in college


Coach in Maryland put him in SG position to play, when all his talent is in PG.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

mauzer said:


> Coach in Maryland put him in SG position to play, when all his talent is in PG.


 A big question is then can he play w/o the ball. We already have two guys who excel with the ball in their hands in Lebron and Hughes. If Sarunas can't be a spot up and shoot type of guy we could be in trouble


----------



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

talking with the Jazz

http://forum-english.tzahevet.co.il/viewtopic.php?p=48#48


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

*Saras shows intrest to play for Jazz*

http://www.sltrib.com/sports/ci_2878431

what an upside... he was 99% in Clevelend this morning


----------



## bombtrack (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Saras shows intrest to play for Jazz*

lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No way he's going to the Jazz. Williams is the future at PG for them


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Saras shows intrest to play for Jazz*

Havent seen it on any website or news station. I knew it was too good to be true, being a Cleveland fan and all, there had to be a catch!


----------



## Osballa23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Saras shows intrest to play for Jazz*

Why would he want to go there with Deron Williams already drafted... and why would the jazz want him if they think Williams is the next John Stockton?


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Saras shows intrest to play for Jazz*

Agents.... 

Ask Saras' agent which city looks best to him. He can't tell you because his vision is blocked by all the dollar signs in his eyes $ $ .

I still think Cleveland has a good shot at getting him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Saras shows intrest to play for Jazz*

Doubt it. He's wants to prove himself in the NBA and on the Jazz he wouldn't even be guarenteed a starting spot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Saras shows intrest to play for Jazz*

I bet the Agent is just trying to get more money out of Ferry. Jazz don't make as much sense. Though one idea is playing him at the two guard and Williams at the one.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Saras shows intrest to play for Jazz*

he wouldnt start over Deron Williams...... hes gotta know that going there...... Deron Williams will play big minutes..... no point of him going there....... still think he'll end up in Cleveland.... no need to worry


----------



## Osballa23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Saras shows intrest to play for Jazz*

Im starting to hate the Jazz they always take our free agents cept i am happy they took Boozer otherwise we wouldnt have swung the deal to get Anderson and we wouldnt have the cap room we have this year to make all these additions...


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> No way he's going to the Jazz. Williams is the future at PG for them



Very possible signing-they can offer him full MLE or at least 10mil/3year deal. If Ferry is saving money on Saras-not very smart.


----------



## Osballa23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Maybe the Jazz just like taking the guys the cavs want and they have always been fond of foreign guys....


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Saras shows intrest to play for Jazz*

This really doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Sarunas failed as 2 guard in college so why would he want to play that spot in the NBA. No way the Jazz would guarentee him a spot over Williams who is going to be a great PG. There's no Lithuanian connection and most importantly with with or without Sarunas the Jazz will be luckly to make the playoffs

And if the Jazz are serious about rebuilding why throw money at Sarunas when you're already got bloated contracts in Boozer and Okur.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If Sarunas wants to make the playoffs and be a contender for a title for the rest of his short NBA career (he's already 29) then he comes to the Cavs. If he wants to sit behind Deron Williams or play the 2 spot which he failed to do well in college or fight to make the 8th spot in the brutal Western Conference then by all means he should go to the Jazz.

Love it the Jazz will have a huge amount of money tied up in 3 relatively unathletic players for their position who play mediocre to poor D (Okur, Boozer, and Sarunas).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

mauzer said:


> Very possible signing-they can offer him full MLE or at least 10mil/3year deal. If Ferry is saving money on Saras-not very smart.


Yeah hopefully Ferry is offering a fair deal.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well it looks like it's close but not a done deal: I trust Windhorst's reporting -



> Rumors from Israel to Lithuania to Ohio have the Cavaliers coming to an agreement with point guard Sarunas Jasikevicius.
> 
> Two Eastern Conference executives said Wednesday, though, that there is no deal in place and the Cavaliers are still considering their options at point guard. The executives indicated Jasikevicius is expected to make his decision by the end of the week.
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/12185357.htm


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Saras shows intrest to play for Jazz*

Didn't Sarunas say he wanted a starting pg job and to play for the NBA championship. Going to Jazz might not give him either. The Jazz already have 3 pg on roster(McLeod,Lopez,Williams). Plus they are far far away from a NBA title. I believe that Sarunas wasnt offered the money he wants from the Cavs so he is play the market to try and make the Cavs throw more money at him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

You could be right. This could all be posturing, gamemanship, and politics. Ilgauskas's situation was similar, as teams like Atlanta popped up as serious options down the stretch, despite the fact he was set on returning to Cleveland. It seems like players always want to say they're talking to other teams, have other options and aren't desperate as a way to maintain their strength in the negotiation process. If Sarunas goese elsewhere, I'll stand corrected and see he thought going elsewhere was better for his career. But if he comes to Cleveland, I'll see this situation as last second hustling.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey if it works they will do it. Players now a days care about money first. Winning is not part of the equation if you can get more money on a losing team. For me winning is the main goal in sports. Athletes have lost sight of that and have turned their focus on the dollar bill.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

athletes want to win. but players can be traded. there's no assurance they'll be on that 'winning' team.


----------



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

A small talk with Sarunas 

http://forum-english.tzahevet.co.il/viewtopic.php?p=55#55


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=14908830&BRD=1699&PAG=461&dept_id=46370&rfi=6



> It appears Sarunas it leaning toward Utah at this point.
> or ar least that is what Real GM is reporting.
> 
> RealGM.com is reporting that Jasikevicius is leaning toward accepting Utah's offer.
> ...





> The Jazz have their entire mid-level exception available and could trump Cleveland's reported three-year, $10 million offer


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

And utah trading away one of their pgs also le off a red flag.. god i hope he doesnt goto utah, i mean clev aint exactly south beach but cleev >UTAH!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Still not sure about Jasikevicius*

Here is another site but I'm not sure it's 100% legit.

http://www.freewebs.com/macijauskas/



> Sarunas Jasikevius has agreed to a deal.He is currently in Lithuania with teammate Zydrunas Ilgauskas,but him and Danny Ferry have agreed.Zydrunas is the main choice of Cleveland.He will wear #13 and the Cavs are still interested in Marco Jaric that could inlcude a sign and trade deal with Gooden.Jasikevicius is going to have an interview when he arrives in Cleveland on Tuesday.
> 
> Source:LT TV


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Still not sure about Jasikevicius*

^ Some people are saying this is a fake news bulletin.

This is getting crazy. We don't even know how good this guy will be and all this roller coaster ride is giving me is a headache


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Still not sure about Jasikevicius*



Pioneer10 said:


> ^ Some people are saying this is a fake news bulletin.
> 
> This is getting crazy. We don't even know how good this guy will be and all this roller coaster ride is giving me is a headache


Uh.. you can say that again. I just wish we could get some final confirmation on this one way or another and move on. :eek8:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

**** OR GET OFF THE POT SARAS!!!

Seriously. This is driving me nuts. One minute I thought he was on the Cavs. Then the Jazz. Then Jaric. AGGHH!!!

One last time though...

If Ferry gets this done, and then does the Jaric/Wilcox--Gooden/Pavlovic...well he's a damn genius. Having Jaric as the backup to Saras and Hughes would be great.

I don't know what they'll do with Snow though. Snow would be a great third string point guard though lol. As injury prone as Jaric has been, it probably would be smart to keep Snow around. So long as he doesn't sulk.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Still not sure about Jasikevicius*



pacerfan23 said:


> Uh.. you can say that again. I just wish we could get some final confirmation on this one way or another and move on. :eek8:


Word. The Saras drama is quickly becoming quite annoying.


----------



## yellow (Jul 20, 2005)

The Cavs 14.6 m are for 4 years (Sarunas)

http://forum-english.tzahevet.co.il/viewtopic.php?p=61#61


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

*Cavs raised offer to Saras to 4year/14,6mil*

Looks like they are finalyzing it...


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Cavs raised offer to Saras to 4year/14,6mil*

"Oregonian" about Blazers interest in Saras:


With their second free agent slot, the Blazers covet a veteran point guard who can shoot from the perimeter. A leading candidate is Sarunas Jasikevicius, the Lithuanian point guard who was the Euroleague Final's most valuable player this year. 

Although Jasikevicius, who played his college ball at Maryland from 1994-98, has yet to play in the NBA, he has proved himself in Europe. He has won three consecutive Euroleague titles with FC Barcelona and Maccabi Tel Aviv. 

The Blazers have been talking to Jasikevicius' agent for three months and will compete with several other NBA teams for his services. Jasikevicius is reported to favor Cleveland, where he could play with countryman Zydrunas Ilgauskas.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Is anyone else annoyed that he cant makeup his mind? Why he would go to utah, portland, or indiana is not clear to me. Big Z and a starting pg job are waiting for him in Cleveland. Has he said when he might decide to announce his team of choice?


----------



## Doqtor (Jul 18, 2005)

I think he just wants more money because this is his last big (yes big for him) contract. Maybe he thought at begining he wont get 10mil for 3years, but now he sees he can get more then requested. He is waiting for the best possible offer. Cavs may have an advantage over the other teams because of Z and Marty. I hope he signs with cavs.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Why you all are so mad? Did Saras promised to any team anything ever? I don't think so. He will choose when and with whom to sign-it is his own business. And all these rumors-they are coming from agent's or fans lips, not from Saras.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Still not sure about Jasikevicius*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Word. The Saras drama is quickly becoming quite annoying.


You're not the only one who feels that way. Is he worth all the trouble.


----------

